# Is my hedge hog jealous?



## sugarplum97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sunday I got a new baby hedge hog who need lots of extra care. Well my three year old hedge hog that I rescued in oct. was really warming up to me and was doing amazing! Well these babies were for sale in a town close by so I got one and they were not being cared for properly or at least the one i got was not, they told me she was the mean one and that the kids didn't like her. I felt so bad for her, anyway she is doing great, minus the fact she bites me and only me. Back to the point ever since I got my new one, my old one (Mrs. Tiggy Winkle) won't have anything to do with me. She will come out to eat and sometimes run but I'm worried that she is depressed or something because I got a new one. What can I do to help her? She acts like she doesn't know me when I try to pick her up she curls up and huffs at me. I feel so bad about it. Thanks!


----------

